# Review: ALO RX Amp (Quite Possibly the Perfect JH13 Amp)



## jp11801

*ALO Rx Amplifier – The perfect JH13 amp*

 The amp is a collaboration between Ken Ball (ALO) and Matt McBeth (GR9). Most people know Ken as the maker of some of the more popular LODs for Ipods and for his recabling of Headphones. Recently Ken took on a venture, starting a retail store largely dedicated to headphone gear, that shows his willingness to take a risk for his passion. Matt is a lesser know commodity here at Head-fi. He attended CanJam 09 at LAX but due to my schedule I was unable to spend any time at his table. I thought he was another crazy guy trying to break into our little hobby with a gimmicky Ipod idea. At RMAF I had the chance to get to know Matt a lot better and my initial impression could not have been more off base. Matt’s been involved as a consultant with several high profile companies including, IEM design, amp manufacturing and Apple Certification. Well after some small talk both Ken and Matt had me check out the Rx amp at their table and I was floored by the sound. What I was hearing was not typical of most portable amps that really color the sound or sound anemic compared to their full sized brethren. After about a half hour of so of listening and chatting I asked Ken and Matt if I could borrow one of the amps for longer term listening and they graciously agreed. Ken outfitted me with one of his cryo docks so I could listen via my Iphone. Ken and Matt were overwhelmed with requests on this amp at RMAF as it was a major hit at the show with many of the IEM manufactures being wowed by its sound. 

 I have primarily used my Iphone for this review but also used my sonic studio 302 dac/adc just to see how well this portable could scale up. All files used are AIFF, I know to many this is a waste of space on an Iphone. Well I come from a far away time when boys and girls traveled the subways of NYC with a Sony walkman outfitted with improved headphones and 4-6 90 minute TDK or Maxell tapes. The though of having 20-30 albums in my commute bag would have been mind blowing at the time. So I am mainly content to have 12-20 hours of music with me even though I know it is a waste of space in a portable.

 Over the course of the month I listened to a wide range of music from old school jazz, punk rock, free jazz, fusion and host of rock titles. For this review though I’ll focus on these titles:
 Bill Evans – Waltz for Debby (xrcd)
 Van Halen – Van Halen (DCC gold disc)
 Pink Floyd – DSOTM (MoFi)
 Eric Clapton – Unplugged
 Miles Davis – KOB

 My primary headphone is the JH13 and most of my non-speaker listening is done on these with some occasional Grado HF-2 thrown into the mix.
 Well enough how does the amp sound! First off the Rx is the absolute best portable amp that I have heard with my JH13s and is a contender for top overall amp with these IEMs as I have been on a search for great home amp match as well. I have not owned a tone of portable amps but I have owned the SR 71 (the original one), the Hornet and the Pico. The SR71 and Pico are arguably the two best portables that have been produced and to my mind the Rx sounds better. 

 With Waltz for Debby the soundstage is spacious left to right and front to back. Some portables do let to right staging well but not so much with front to back this RX nails depth with every recording I threw its way. Waltz for Debby is a great record for sense of space as it captures the crowd noise at the Village Vanguard with a you are there realism. Crowd conversations previously obscured are brought into focus. I am a huge Scott LaFaro fan and his bass sounds amazing with the JH13/ALO Rx combo. I had the pleasure of being present at the Tape Projects mastering session for this LP and heard the master tape through a massive speaker array powered by multiple 300b amps. While certainly massive home sources and amps could better my more humble combo here the sonic signature is very close to my memory of that day. Bass presence and depth that I have rarely heard from this recording, detail like crazy, very dynamic and a sound that is characterized by a fast leading edge. The amp is so clean sounding there is a sense of excitement that I have not felt with my other top end portable amps.

 Van Halen ST, Man I love Jamie’s Crying brings me back to the 80s, home of the Camaro with a pioneer tape deck with 6 x 9s pumping out VH! Once again the bottom end is really clean, deeper than a portable rigs has a right to be and super fast. Michael Anthony was never a great bass player but I dug his tone and it is spot on. Guitars are muti-tracked and really shimmer on this track. David Lee Roth and Michael Anthony’s muti-tracked background vocals can be clearly separated and identified (if you wanted to pick the tune apart, mainly I just like to have it flow). Ain’t Talking Bout Love, Dave’s vocals have wonderful reverb and presence. Bass is even better than Jamie’s Crying! Mutitrack guitars are easy to identify and the stereo echo of the opening riff sounds great in all it’s double distorted/flangered glory.

 Pink Floyd’s Us and Them of DSOTM was a sonic treat. There is a fair amount of low frequency activity, it’s amazing that IEMs can replicate the punch of a sub in my ear canal. Great punch on this track with this combo, the female singers sound very powerful as well. I’ve listened to this track a lot over the years and this represents some of the best I remember it. Any Color You Like is a great jam instrumental track and the JH13/ALO Rx amp just groove on it. Yeah all the audiophile stuff is there but my overwhelming impression is one of just groove. The interplay of the guitar in the left and right channels at about the half way mark of the song just rocked with great tone and timing. The bottom end on both these tracks are outstanding and not at all what I have ever experienced out of a portable rig. Yeah I’ve heard boomy sloppy out of control bass that overshoots and obscures the mids but not this sound, the sound of a very expensive sub that can scare you with it’s ability to start and stop on a dime.

 Eric Clapton’s Old Love from Unplugged is a favorite of mine, for its great song writing, nice piano and guitar solos and general sense of fun the players are having with it. Again I feel like the timing of the JH13/ALO Rx amp is outstanding and it helps to add to the sense of realism. Creating space but also transferring the excitement felt on the recording to the listener. This may have to do with this combos ability to portray the syncopation of the guitars as they create differing rhythms between the left and right channel. 

 Miles Davis KOB, no matter how many times I spin this record I hear something new or take something different away from it. Flamenco Sketches has such a great feel Miles tone is amazing but the thing I really noticed was his sound as the note begins to build or fade, it creates so much of the emotion of the piece. This combo really brought this out as well as the differences in tone and style that Cannonball and Coltrane brought to the table. Paul Chambers’ does a great job of raising the sense of tension during the second of the sax solos and it’s something that I never noticed much before but this combo really brought this aspect out.

 On to the physical nature of the amp, the digital volume control is very well executed with a pressure sensitive toggle switch to raise and lower volume. The form factor is perfect for the iphone, touch and ipod classic user as it is just about the same size as a new Apple Touch. Usually I am not a sucker for the beauty of an amp but Headamp really changed the game for me. My only quibble would be the overall casing of the amp. I'd prefer a more polished look but it still is nice. 

 While I focused on the JH13s I’ve heard this amp with HD800s. Ultrasone ED9s and Grado HF2s and the sound was no less impressive.

*Pros* of the ALO Rx in combination with the JH13s are:
 Top notch detail without any sense of etch or overly sharp transients
 Best in class soundstage, again this really assists with detail
 Tone is spot on not overly warm or bright
 Bass, best I’ve heard from a portable and maybe from a home amp.
 All in all this is a world class portable headphone amp from a sonic perspective.

*Cons*
 Battery like not as long as some of the other small amps out there. Hey if you want great sound power is required and it you want a certain form factor something has to give. Still more than enough battery life at 12+ hours.
 The casework could be better, while not bad the gold standard has been set by Headamp and it’s the standard that I now judge others by.
 My Iphone interferes with the sound unless I pace the phone in airplane mode. This will not be an issue for normal DAPs but may be a consideration for iphone users.

*Final Verdict*: This is hands down the best portable amp I have heard and I plan on buying one as it is by far the best match for my JH13s. If you are looking for a world class portable that embodies the best qualities of a home amp then you really should take a look at this amp.


----------



## charlie0904

nice write up. very impressive portable amp.


----------



## HONEYBOY

Great Review!!. I am looking for a portable amp to pair with my IE8. I've never been interested in amps to be honest but I'll give this a shot


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice review JP#s! I know you have gone through a lot of gear over the years so your perspective is important and welcome. Thanks.


----------



## shigzeo

I fully concur. I've had the Rx for only a little while, but already, its 1 ohm output impedance, perfectly balanced attenuator, and dual power source are evident in the music. very, very nice amp which will make the jh13pro work well (not tested yet, but i am assuming!)


----------



## jp11801

I've also heard it with the hd800, ED9s and HF2s and it sounded great with each of these headphones as well, best I've heard pit of a portable.


----------



## krmathis

Great review! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Thanks a lot for taking the time...


----------



## Lil' Knight

Very nice review, thanks!

 Did you notice any hiss with your JH13s?
 Would be great if there's s loaner program. I'm very curious to compare it with my iQube which I also consider the perfect amp for the JH13s


----------



## HONEYBOY

Thanks to this review I just ordered the amp. I must admit though I feel so left out not owning the JH 13 hahahaha. Don't worry I'll get there soon enough haha. Thanks again jp11081


----------



## Rico67

If it's work for JH13, it must work for UM3, isn't it ?
 for the instance my best prortable amp for my UM3 was The Mustang.
 (not enough monay for JH 13)


----------



## 1117

2 batteries? I wonder how they managed that... any possibility to get internal pics?


----------



## shigzeo

let me get my saw out...

 Rather not. The only thing which concerns me with the design of the Rx is its input/output which are ringed in plastic rather than metal. I am sure that we will treat our amps well, but there is always the chance that the ports could be damaged.


----------



## NewMexiCat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice any hiss with your JH13s?_

 

I can't comment on the JH13's (they are still on my wish list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), but as for my IEMs (UE5c), the Rx is dead silent.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice review, thanks!

 Did you notice any hiss with your JH13s?
 Would be great if there's s loaner program. I'm very curious to compare it with my iQube which I also consider the perfect amp for the JH13s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no hiss with my JH13s, I am willing to bet this will sound better than the mustang for most folks.


----------



## shigzeo

I will have to listen again with the JH13Pro to make sure about hiss, but it hisses with my my other in ear monitors. That is a caveat with the design for iems.


----------



## estreeter

As tempting as this amp is from a price standpoint, at this stage I'm going to keep saving until I can afford the Amphora - it means waiting another couple of months before I can even put in an order. 

 I look back at older threads on various amps from RSA, iBasso, Meier Audio and others : each of them had their time in the spotlight but were usually dethroned when the new kid on the block came along. I'm not denying that the Rx or any of the other FOTM amps are great little amps, but I don't want to start collecting great little amps if I can avoid it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That said, the form factor of the Rx has immense appeal for those of us who want to assemble a compact bedroom rig, and I'm sure ALO will sell truckloads of them at that price. Particularly tempting given the strength of our dollar atm. 

 Of course, the instant the Amphora arrives at my desk, Head-Fi will be abuzz with news of a newer, even more wonderful transportable amp : thats just a given. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (fwiw, reading back through various reviews, 3 portable amps seem to have stood the test of time: the P-51, Corda MOVE/2MOVE/3MOVE and the Pico. I don't know when the D10 was released, but it may have already had its time in the spotlight if this thread is to be believed. I look forward to detailed reviews).


----------



## jp11801

oddly enough as much as I like the beauty of this amphora I like the sonics of the Rx better.

 People that tend to rave about each new thing out there tend to be people that have not heard many amps. I typically am not particularly excited by each new portable that comes down the pike. the last amp that did it for me was the pico , two years ago, prior to the pico it was the SR71 in 2004. Funny to hear that the mustang has stood the test of time I think it is roughly 18 months old?? I like the mustang and think it is a breakthrough in considering size, battery life and performance but there is no free lunch. The smaller the size the smaller the battery couple that with longer run times and available power to the headphones has to be sacrificed. The Rx takes a different approach and assumes a DAP the size of the Iphone/touch mirrors that footprint and goes as slim as possible. 

 I do love the presentation of the amphora though and think it is a great looking unit.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Funny to hear that the mustang has stood the test of time I think it is roughly 18 months old??_

 

Thats what I'm getting at - I accept that I've come to this relatively late in life, but it seems that anything that is still ticking boxes on Head-Fi 6 months after initial release is a solid piece of equipment, be it headphone/amp or whatever - 18 months seems like a sensational achievement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know that this has been a much more gradual process for folks like Skylab, HPA and yourself, but for newcomers to Head-Fi it's a bewildering array of portable amps. It seems like there are, at any given time, 4 or 5 portable amps that seem to be shaking someone's tree. I'm just keen to find the gear that is still shaking trees after the initial excitement has died down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (btw, I've added your thoughts to those of Skylab and HPA in my own 'top five amps' list sticky note at the top of my PC - as I said, the amps you mentioned still shake your tree and thats good enough for me).


----------



## YtseJamer

Very good review !

 I will probably purchase this amp to compare with my Shadow & my JH13s.


----------



## hockeyb213

pfillion I am in a similar spot to you we will need to chat soon and discuss it


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pfillion I am in a similar spot to you we will need to chat soon and discuss it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have received my Shadow 2 days ago. It's a very good amp but I'm not surprised since the Mustang was already a stelar product.

 I'm very tempted to purchase the ALO Rx...


----------



## Rico67

As, i was unable to make a choice ( after reading all the threads ),
 I have purchasesd the 2 amps 2 days ago, and now they are on the road.
 RX and Shadow.
 Until now,My Listen experience with portable amps is :
 Hornet / Prédator / P 51 /the first ALO portable amp (forget the Name)/ Grado RA1.
 I use UM3 / P 100 / Grado GS 1000 and source is Imod-Pvcaps and ALO SX Cables.
 I listen essentially Jazz and some Pop/folk music.

 For the instance my prefer Amp was P 51>Hornet>Prédator>Grado RA 1>ALO .

 So, i'm very excited to make this listening comparaison session and hope they give me an upgrade concerning the sound quality.

 i'll give you some impressions after this exciting session.


----------



## YtseJamer

I have finally pulled the trigger on the ALO Rx amp !


----------



## SpudHarris

I was hoping to pull the trigger also on one of these but can't find it on the ALO site????? Anyone know why it's not listed?


----------



## shigzeo

i am no stranger to portable amps and... well, this thing is simply stunning for most of my headphones. I like that it goes to nearly 0 ohm for pairing with multi-armature earphones, but it does hiss with the same sensitive iems. for everything else, it is stellar across the spectrum.


----------



## estreeter

SpudHarris, you will need to email ALO. Like most of the 'boutique' amp makers who advertise on Head-Fi, you may well find that its a one or two man operation - I dont know in this case - and when a couple of Head-Fi threads send demand through the roof they will be very busy indeed. Or it could just be a glitch with the website.


----------



## wsilvio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was hoping to pull the trigger also on one of these but can't find it on the ALO site????? Anyone know why it's not listed?_

 

I don't see it any longer either. Maybe he ran out and decided not to take back orders. 

 I was able to order one last week. My guess is after the great reviews starting coming through, everyone decided to order at the same time!


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SpudHarris, you will need to email ALO. Like most of the 'boutique' amp makers who advertise on Head-Fi, you may well find that its a one or two man operation - I dont know in this case - and when a couple of Head-Fi threads send demand through the roof they will be very busy indeed. Or it could just be a glitch with the website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You could be right but I'm almost sure I checked it out on the site a couple of days back. Thanks very much for getting back to me though... appreciate it.

 I'm not 100% sure if I go for this or the Fi-quest, has anyone got experience with both? Jamato??


----------



## Rico67

Mine is on the road .
 Purchased 3 or 4 days ago.
 Yes not liste now !
 Ken 'll give us some information about this situation , i think.
 But it's look like an unexpected "winner amp".


----------



## YtseJamer

My ALO Rx has been shipped today, can't wait to try it with my JH13s !


----------



## wsilvio

Mine is sitting at the mailroom at work!


----------



## dissembled

Gauging from these impressions, it seems that the RX is a very enticing product indeed. Worried about the hiss though. Does it hiss with the UM3Xs?


----------



## shigzeo

It does hiss with the UM3X. The hiss isn't horrible, is much quieter than the AMP3 for instance, but is noticeable at most volumes and with most music like a mist in the background which won't let you see clearly.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dissembled* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gauging from these impressions, it seems that the RX is a very enticing product indeed. Worried about the hiss though. Does it hiss with the UM3Xs?_

 

I'd be a little more worried about the fact that the product page at ALO lists these as 'Sold Out'. No further explanation that I could see, but at least they still have an entry on the page. 

ALO Audio

 Doesn't sound like hiss is going to be a problem for anyone who didn't order one before they ran out of stock.Hopefully there will be some more in the near future, but the timing couldnt be worse - many businesses seem to start winding down around now in my experience. Happy to hear otherwise.


----------



## SpudHarris

I got a mail back from Ken this morning. They sold out (quicker than expected) but he has another 100 ready for next week at which point they will be re-listed.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SpudHarris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a mail back from Ken this morning. They sold out (quicker than expected) but he has another 100 ready for next week at which point they will be re-listed._

 

Thanks Spud - I'm going to go out on a limb and predict that the next hundred will go as quickly as the first batch. I often have the sensation that Head-Fiers overestimate the number of people who are sufficiently interested in headphones to buy a dedicated HP amp (or anything beyond iBuds, for that matter), but RSA/ALO/iBasso are all making kit that is significantly more affordable than the Black Cube Linear etc. We all want a bargain.


----------



## shigzeo

I just want to reiterate that the hiss isn't bad - but it is there. One thing though - the response is linear out of the amp and lovely. My review should be done by... Monday or Wednesday of next week.


----------



## wsilvio

I just received my RX. Wow this amp is fantastic. It works very well with my sensaphonics 2x-s and I don't hear any hiss. I can't wait to get my jh-13's to try with it.


----------



## YtseJamer

So far the amp is amazing with my HF-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to try it with my JH13s tonight.


----------



## hockeyb213

pfillion yes again we must talk


----------



## YtseJamer

WOW this amp is VERY GOOD with my JH13s !!

 It's still too early to say if I like it better than the Shadow but so far I am very impressed.

 I will let it play for another 24hrs before posting more comments.


----------



## bneiderman

Mine should be arriving any day. I bought the amp ONLY because Jerry (of JH) told me it is the best sounding amp he has heard with the JH13s. I don't think you can get a better recommendation than that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got my newly refitted/made JH13s and am loving them better than my first set. Can't wait to try the amp with them.


----------



## YtseJamer

Enjoy !


----------



## estreeter

Can definitely see what some are saying about the width of this amp from pfillion's photo, but you dont get something for nothing and ALO must have found the magic in extra goodies under the hood. 

 While some might argue that its not comparing apples with apples, I'd like to see this alongside the D4 in a comparison using both IEMs *and* fullsize cans. Any amp that doesn't need extensive burn-in to sound good immediately has my attention.


----------



## jp11801

there is NO free lunch, small size and long battery life tends to impact sound quality as available power is diminished. I like this amp for the very fact that does not sacrifice SQ for size and intelligently mimics the shape of the most popular DAP (iphone, touch and ipod) to get more battery power to increase SQ.


----------



## estreeter

Agree 100% jp11801, and I still have the Rx at the top of my 'wishlist' per my thread : it makes sense for me as I would only use it in a bedroom/office scenario, but many seem conditioned to believe that amps will just keep getting smaller while retaining great sound quality : clearly, there has to be a limit to that. For use on the go, I prefer the amp built into my Sony, but the iPod never leaves home. Like many here, I'm still waiting for definitive feedback on the Onkyo transport - failing that, a portable amp looms as my best option.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agree 100% jp11801, and I still have the Rx at the top of my 'wishlist' per my thread : it makes sense for me as I would only use it in a bedroom/office scenario, but many seem conditioned to believe that amps will just keep getting smaller while retaining great sound quality : clearly, there has to be a limit to that. For use on the go, I prefer the amp built into my Sony, but the iPod never leaves home. Like many here, I'm still waiting for definitive feedback on the Onkyo transport - failing that, a portable amp looms as my best option._

 

why are you waiting for the Onkyo transport? check out the Wadia iPod for about the same price as most of the high-end portables here. it's an amazing piece of kit, the first (and only?) to draw a direct digital signal from the iPod.


----------



## shigzeo

it is the first, but there are others. the onkyo version also interfaces with a computer unlike the wadia. the onkyo also was a smaller footprint!


----------



## NewMexiCat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is NO free lunch, small size and long battery life tends to impact sound quality as available power is diminished. I like this amp for the very fact that does not sacrifice SQ for size and intelligently mimics the shape of the most popular DAP (iphone, touch and ipod) to get more battery power to increase SQ._

 

Absolutely agree. While the photo with the Shadow makes the Rx look large in comparison, it really is very compact. It is thin enough that I can slip in in my pocket in tandem with the iPhone.


----------



## barbes

I've been in touch with Matt MacBeth, one of the Rx's codesigners, and he says that he's getting a run time of over 40 hours with IEMs. Not so bad...


----------



## SpudHarris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Agree 100% jp11801, and I still have the Rx at the top of my 'wishlist' per my thread : it makes sense for me as I would only use it in a bedroom/office scenario, but many seem conditioned to believe that amps will just keep getting smaller while retaining great sound quality : clearly, there has to be a limit to that. For use on the go, I prefer the amp built into my Sony, but the iPod never leaves home. Like many here, I'm still waiting for definitive feedback on the Onkyo transport - failing that, a portable amp looms as my best option._

 

estreeter, sorry for the off topic question but I didn't even know of the Onkyo transport... Can this feed the signal to a headphone amp or is it more complex? Does it need to feed through a DAC? 

 I'll do a little more digging...


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *barbes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been in touch with Matt MacBeth, one of the Rx's codesigners, and he says that he's getting a run time of over 40 hours with IEMs. Not so bad..._

 

This is my first amp and I can't compare to the others but I must say the battery life is pretty darn good. I can go for days without charging.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW this amp is VERY GOOD with my JH13s !!

 It's still too early to say if I like it better than the Shadow but so far I am very impressed.

 I will let it play for another 24hrs before posting more comments._

 

I'd really like to hear your take on that. But the hiss issue concerns me. I think the Shadow scales well withe the JH13 Pros.


----------



## midoo1990

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HONEYBOY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my first amp and I can't compare to the others but I must say the battery life is pretty darn good. I can go for days without charging._

 

hey HONEYBOY,how does it pair with the ie8?does it improves anything with it?and what are you connecting it to?this is very interesting amp and it will also be my first although it is a little pricey.
 on another note,can it drive full size CANS like senn. HD600?


----------



## estreeter

Spud. there is an extensive thread on the Onkyo here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/onk...nsport-440571/

 The idea is that you take the digital stream from the iPod into your DAC (or DAC/amp) and on to whatever amp you would normally use. Having optical out, at a retail price significantly cheaper than the Wadia, is a big plus for me. We are all eagerly awaiting Vinnie from RedWine Audio to post his impressions on the difference between this transport and his Wadia - I dont think too many others would be as familiar with the sound potential of the iPod as the man who created the iMod.


----------



## SpudHarris

Many thanks for the link, it sounds like quite an exciting product especially considering the price. They are going for as little as £125 here, just got to get my head round how to feed the headphone amps. Now for some bedtime reading........


----------



## HONEYBOY

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *midoo1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey HONEYBOY,how does it pair with the ie8?does it improves anything with it?and what are you connecting it to?this is very interesting amp and it will also be my first although it is a little pricey.
 on another note,can it drive full size CANS like senn. HD600?_

 

Hi midoo1990!! Unfortunately it doesn't do much for the IE8s at this point. I use the amp with an ibasso cb03 LOD and touch 2G and I'd be hard pressed to say if there's any change/improvements over the HP out. In fact, I prefer the way the IE8 sounds out of the sony X1060 to that combo. It seems as though the X introduces its coloration which I notice right away, however the X + IE8 sounds more airy, smooth and refined to my ears at this point. If there are any changes they're too subtle for my untrained ears. As I had mentioned in another thread the amp is low on hours(roughly 26hrs now) so it's certainly too early to be making judgments.

 The only other earphones I've used with the amp are some recabled triple fi 10 and man I tell you I couldn't believe the drastic improvement it made to those phones over just listening to them directly out of the X despite its low hours. Vocals had more body and articulation. Better display of realism, soundstage expanse, separation and airiness ... the phones just came alive. I was very impressed and at the same time sad that The IE8 doesn't respond in such a manner. However these phones are very finicky. Even headphoneaddict with all the gear he has could only find two amps; the Amphora and an op amp rolled D10 that really made the IE8 to shine. If you're thinking of an amp for the IE8 I'd say go down the safer route of an ibasso D10 and/or possibly the D4 with hiflight topkit. I'll be investing in a D4 soon and am waiting to see how this amp would match with the incoming apuresoundsound recabled hfi 780.

 With regards to power my hunch is that this little bad boy would be able to drive just about anything out there. Even with the gain on 1 this thing has more power than I'll ever dream of checking out. As Ken described to me via PM you can increase the gain by removing the front plate with a 1/16" allen tool kit and move the switch under the board to the right.


----------



## midoo1990

mmmm,interesting,thank you mate,i just wanna get an amp for curiosity and to see what people describe as night and day difference when connected via LOD and ipod,but i wont invest in it unless i get another iem or pull the plunge on full size CANS.


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it is the first, but there are others. the onkyo version also interfaces with a computer unlike the wadia. the onkyo also was a smaller footprint!_

 

While the Onkyo may have a bit more versatility, I would'nt be so quick to place it on the same level as the Wadia dock for possible SQ. Wadia has produced a few World class DACs over the years, so I would think it would be safe to assume some "trickle down" technology found its way into this "entry level product". This is not to slight Onkyo , only to point out that it is being compaired to a product from an audiophile digital specialist company.


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podtweaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wadia has produced a few World class DACs over the years, so I would think it would be safe to assume some "trickle down" technology found its way into this "entry level product"._

 

They have produced a number of good DACs, sure, but the 170i is not a DAC. There are, hypothetically, ways to make one digital transport better than another, but the difference is extremely subtle at best.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks Sherwood. Because I seem to find myself referring to these reviews from What Hi-Fi repeatedly, I am going to start a new thread. When What Hi-Fi claims that the result from either transport isnt as good as an entry level CDP , I get a little concerned that it may not be worth it ....


----------



## YtseJamer

pico DAC + ALO Rx + JH13 PRO (with the SCSCag cable) = Audio Nirvana !


----------



## Tidus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pico DAC + ALO Rx + JH13 PRO (with the SCSCag cable) = Audio Nirvana !




_

 

Nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)is it cable from Whiplash Audio?Give us more impressions?pl

 thanx


----------



## Rico67

Imod + ALO SX Cables + PVcaps + THE RX + Grado GS1000 = AUDIO NIRVANA.
 I had never heard a such Good Sound !
 My Opinion : Best Transportable system in the world, notihng less.
 Thank you Ken.

 After a long way to find the "audio graal", i'll take a pause with this amazing setup.


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They have produced a number of good DACs, sure, but the 170i is not a DAC. There are, hypothetically, ways to make one digital transport better than another, but the difference is extremely subtle at best._

 

So, you're completely positive the differences will be "extremely" subtle "at best"? For some of us subtleties are more significant. As an example of this; I would just as soon not listen to music if it's compressed music! This thread I believe is all about the "quality" of this portable amp, I'm pretty sure there isn't a "Night & Day" difference btw this amp and a lot of the other offerings that are available. (I know the 170i is'nt a DAC. I mentioned Wadia's reputation because "hypothetically" this circuit should be a "walk in the park" to make a much higher than above average product)


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podtweaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, you're completely positive the differences will be "extremely" subtle "at best"?_

 

I am at that. Wadia's reputation is solid, no doubt, but I've never heard much of a difference at all between digital transports, regardless of the system. I would love to hear one, but I haven't. The difference is, to me, much more subtle than different compression levels.

 Do you have any firsthand experience that would run counter to my assertion? Admittedly, I've never heard the onkyo, but I have heard the Wadia a number of times in a number of different systems. It sounds awfully similar to a good CD transport, if the ipod in question is playing lossless files ripped from that cd. 

 It sounds like you're letting their reputation as a company influence your opinion on this product. That's their whole strategy, but it's not necessarily valid. 

 Just my 2c. I would worry about transports long after I'd locked in things like cables, and I'm not much of a cable believer. The real virtue of the Wadia is that it lets you use an ipod as a viable digital source, which is major.


----------



## NewMexiCat

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pico DAC + ALO Rx + JH13 PRO (with the SCSCag cable) = Audio Nirvana !




_

 

Drooooool!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A MacBook Pro + Pico DAC are on my wish list to pair with the Rx for transportable nirvana. I'm sure it is an awesome combination.


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Do you have any firsthand experience that would run counter to my assertion? Admittedly, I've never heard the onkyo, but I have heard the Wadia a number of times in a number of different systems. It sounds awfully similar to a good CD transport, if the ipod in question is playing lossless files ripped from that CD._

 

From my viewpoint Ipods playing lossless files very rarely sound that close to a good CD transport without some help so I guess the Wadia is doing it's job . As I said before it's all about subtleties. To be honest I have'nt heard the Onkyo either. Ipods sound a bit lifeless at the frequency extremes(I don't listen to much electronic music, mostly classical) & are definitely not transparent sounding enough to be called "a digital transport"(without some help). Now my Korg MR1 is transparent enough to be called a"digital transport" but that's an entirely different little player.


----------



## estreeter

If the Onkyo cant better the 'entry-level CDP' baseline per What Hi-Fi's reviews of both units, I wont go down that path. We really need more reviews of this thing.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f105/w...s-ipod-455231/


----------



## Sherwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podtweaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ipods sound a bit lifeless at the frequency extremes(I don't listen to much electronic music, mostly classical) & are definitely not transparent sounding enough to be called "a digital transport"(without some help)._

 

I think we're perhaps not on the same page. An iPod couldn't be called a digital transport at all if you're not getting a digital signal from it, which only a very few devices are capable of delivering. I agree that there are shortcomings to the analog output of an iPod, but I'm not sure what you're contrasting the Wadia unit against when you say "without some help". What gives you a digital output from an iPod without that "help"?


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sherwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think we're perhaps not on the same page. An iPod couldn't be called a digital transport at all if you're not getting a digital signal from it, which only a very few devices are capable of delivering. I agree that there are shortcomings to the analog output of an iPod, but I'm not sure what you're contrasting the Wadia unit against when you say "without some help". What gives you a digital output from an iPod without that "help"?_

 

Sorry about that, I work evenings so I guess I was'nt totally awake when I wrote that , however I will stick to my first sentence. If the Wadia is bringing the sound closer to that of a good CD player then I have to believe it is overcoming some of the analog deficencies of the Ipod. I was'nt thinking about the right domain that most DAPs rarely pay enough attention to, the analog domain. I would imagine there there are any number of digital players that could sound much better if they had implemented a more sufficient analog section in their basic design. The companies who produce DACs probably would'nt have appreciated it though.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pico DAC + ALO Rx + JH13 PRO (with the SCSCag cable) = Audio Nirvana !
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2548/...d218d0b3_o.jpg_

 

Awesome looking setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What transport do you use to feed the Pico DAC?


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Awesome looking setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 What transport do you use to feed the Pico DAC?_

 

Thanks, I use a MacBook Pro.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tidus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)is it cable from Whiplash Audio?Give us more impressions?_

 

Yes it's the cable from Whiplash Audio, I will write a complete review of the cable soon. (With only 10 hours of burn-in, I can tell you that I am very impressed)


----------



## Bolardito

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I use a MacBook Pro.



 Yes it's the cable from Whiplash Audio, I will write a complete review of the cable soon. (With only 10 hours of burn-in, I can tell you that I am very impressed)_

 

I'm waiting for the Wiplash cable, Craig sent me by mistake an Ipod LOD instead of the cable, so maybe another week till I can get it. Also waiting for the RX amp which will be paired with an Imod and Vcap dock. Lets see how it compares with the Lisa III, which I use with an Apuresound Impedance Apapter (25 ohm) and sounds amazing with the JH13


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podtweaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry about that, I work evenings so I guess I was'nt totally awake when I wrote that , however I will stick to my first sentence. If the Wadia is bringing the sound closer to that of a good CD player then I have to believe it is overcoming some of the analog deficencies of the Ipod. I was'nt thinking about the right domain that most DAPs rarely pay enough attention to, the analog domain. I would imagine there there are any number of digital players that could sound much better if they had implemented a more sufficient analog section in their basic design. The companies who produce DACs probably would'nt have appreciated it though._

 

I'm with Sherwood... Bits is bits. The digital information contained in the iPod, as long as it's lossless, is no different from the information contained in a good (or bad) CDP. As long as those bits are delivered properly, the iPod itself shouldn't be part of the equation. 

 I'm somewhat skeptical of What HiFi's review.


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm with Sherwood... Bits is bits. The digital information contained in the iPod, as long as it's lossless, is no different from the information contained in a good (or bad) CDP. As long as those bits are delivered properly, the iPod itself shouldn't be part of the equation. 

 I'm somewhat skeptical of What HiFi's review._

 

So who is arguing that the physical nature of the bits is different? The way those bits are resolved is the sq difference between an Ipod & a good CDP. If what you listen to sounds no different I tend to think the recordings may not warrant better digital conversion, in which case you can "Don't worry...Be happy". Bits may be bits but what happened to the bits is definitely part of the equation. (My apologies to everyone talking about the ALO Rx for the off subject banter)


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, I use a MacBook Pro._

 







 Great choice...
 I can only imagine what that would sound like, using ALAC files.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podtweaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So who is arguing that the physical nature of the bits is different? The way those bits are resolved is the sq difference between an Ipod & a good CDP. If what you listen to sounds no different I tend to think the recordings may not warrant better digital conversion, in which case you can "Don't worry...Be happy". Bits may be bits but what happened to the bits is definitely part of the equation. (My apologies to everyone talking about the ALO Rx for the off subject banter)_

 

And if those bits aren't converted to analogue until they reach the outboard DAC, there is very little that will affect the sound (some would argue nothing) between the transport and the DAC.

 So it would be somewhat doubtful the sound difference would be significant between the Wadia (or Onkyo) and a decent CD transport, going to the same DAC.


----------



## shigzeo

if the wadia or onkyo actually losslessly translate the information directly to digital out (the music isn't lost in the process - they aren't performing some sort of magic), then yes, bits should be bits. but if not, then it makes sense.

 still, if what hifi are on about sq because it is an ipod (or any dap and not a brick and mortar cdp), then i will roll my eyes.


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_still, if what hifi are on about sq because it is an ipod (or any dap and not a brick and mortar cdp), then i will roll my eyes._

 

see, that's my hunch, because that is exactly what the Wadia and Onkyo are doing... extracting bypassing any internal iPod circuitry and extracting the digital information as though the iPod is merely a hard drive.


----------



## Podtweaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And if those bits aren't converted to analogue until they reach the outboard DAC, there is very little that will affect the sound (some would argue nothing) between the transport and the DAC.

 So it would be somewhat doubtful the sound difference would be significant between the Wadia (or Onkyo) and a decent CD transport, going to the same DAC._

 

Yeah, I thought we were agreed on that. I guess I misunderstood you to mean "how the bits are delivered" to mean the Ipod by itself. We should quit while we're ahead , it seems like we agree on things but are on different pages!


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podtweaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I thought we were agreed on that. I guess I misunderstood you to mean "how the bits are delivered" to mean the Ipod by itself. We should quit while we're ahead , it seems like we agree on things but are on different pages!_

 

indeed! and back to our regularly scheduled discussion of the ALO Rx amp, currently on my shortlist.


----------



## estreeter

Any word on when the next batch of 100 will be available from the ALO site ?


----------



## SpudHarris

Well Ken told me they were going to be ready sometime last week but obviously that didn't happen for what ever reason. I would imagine that they will be listed again this week at some point, I for one check on a daily basis....


----------



## jp11801

transports can absolutely make a difference in the sound quality and I have heard it demonstrated by pairing different transports with the same dac. I've also heard the converse of this with a different dac where the difference was very subtle. The thing that made a difference (at least in my mind) was the dacs ability to re-clock the incoming data and clean up any jitter in the signal.


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bolardito* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm waiting for the Wiplash cable_

 

You won't be disapointed, it's a very special cable with the JH13s !


----------



## Pale Rider

Somehow, I had managed to miss out on the arrival of the Rx. Perhaps it was because I finally felt relatively satisfied with my iMod/ALO/RSA Shadow combo feeding my JH-13s. Nevertheless, I am waiting on Justin's Pico Slim, and now I stumble on to the Rx. The power supply is very attractive on the Rx, and certainly Jerry Harvey's recommendation and jp's review are very persuasive. However, I am concerned about: (1) the prospect of hiss; and (2) the size. While the size is designed to match the iPhone form factor--and I especially like having I/O on the same panel--I am also concerned about its size when portability is a key factor [that photo of the Shadow and Rx together is much appreciated]. So, will ponder for a while.


----------



## jp11801

no hiss with the JH13s to these ears at listening levels and above, you have to get to ear splitting levels to pick it up. I like the size as I use an iphone but if I used a smallish dap it could be a bummer.


----------



## belac

Just recieved mine last Wednesday, I have found no hiss with my JH13s at any level yet. All I can say after a few hours of listening is WOW!! I don't know if it's the combination of iMod/JH13s but this amp is blowing me away!!


----------



## rhythmdevils

I just got one of these used in the forums. build quality is amazing! Really nice sized protable, and it's very light. Everything feels really solid.

 Sound reminds me of the gilmore light. crisp, detailed, precise, linear, but a bit cold and lifeless. Got to listen more before I say too much


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhythmdevils* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got one of these used in the forums. build quality is amazing! Really nice sized protable, and it's very light. Everything feels really solid.

 Sound reminds me of the gilmore light. crisp, detailed, precise, linear, but a bit cold and lifeless. Got to listen more before I say too much_

 

Used already? Seems a pretty quick turn. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## hockeyb213

Some people got a unit just to do a review and then sold...or some just simply didn't prefer it...there has already been a number of shadow's in the forum as well


----------



## dongringo

Talked to Ken tonight about this amp at his store's grand opening. Will be returning to try it out. Very interested, especially after reading this thread.


----------



## belac

You want be disappointed, the soundstage on this amp is awesome, the bass is excellent. It makes my JH13's come to life even more than I could imagine.


----------



## shigzeo

Truly amazing to pair with the JH13Pro (or any balanced armature earphone for that matter).


----------



## Young Spade

I got my amp yesterday and although I'm still just getting the feel for it, I started writing a review that I'll probably post later. 

 I would have to agree with what a lot of people are saying though. The amp adds some bass, increases the sound stage, and helps with separation. I'm using it with the T51 and Um3Xs and I love the sound I'm getting. I have to EQ the mids, and bass down, treble up a bit but I love it.


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Young Spade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my amp yesterday and although I'm still just getting the feel for it, I started writing a review that I'll probably post later. 

 I would have to agree with what a lot of people are saying though. The amp adds some bass, increases the sound stage, and helps with separation. I'm using it with the T51 and Um3Xs and I love the sound I'm getting. *I have to EQ the mids, and bass down, treble up a bit but I love it.*_

 

I get the same sound dude, It's a solid state amp that adds a tubey sound. I like it because it makes my JH13 Pro's sound like speakers. Everything sounds " natural ". But there are those times where I want a neutral response. When I get my TWag cables reterminated I'm going to be spending more time with RSA Protector. Other than that the ALO Rx is a great sounding single end amplifier with a coloration to the sound that you either love or hate.


----------



## Young Spade

Yep. When I first plugged it in to the DAP and fired up some songs from the Sherlock Holmes soundtrack (probably my favorite), the sound was definitely different then with the HO. 

 Luckily, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However... I do have some money now so I COULD sell the amp and pick up the iQube and see how that treats me...


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Young Spade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep. When I first plugged it in to the DAP and fired up some songs from the Sherlock Holmes soundtrack (probably my favorite), the sound was definitely different then with the HO. 

 Luckily, I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However... I do have some money now so I COULD sell the amp and pick up the iQube and see how that treats me..._

 

The iQube is a neutral sounding amp.


----------



## perrew

Whats the best way to connect the ALO RX to an IPhone, any other LOD than the ALO?


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *perrew* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the best way to connect the ALO RX to an IPhone, any other LOD than the ALO?_

 

Any iPod LOD. Here's a cheaper one: iBasso


----------



## perrew

Tks, exactly what I was looking for with copper!


----------



## andrewmorio

Pics please.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Young Spade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my amp yesterday and although I'm still just getting the feel for it, I started writing a review that I'll probably post later. 

 I would have to agree with what a lot of people are saying though. The amp adds some bass, increases the sound stage, and helps with separation. I'm using it with the T51 and Um3Xs and I love the sound I'm getting. I have to EQ the mids, and bass down, treble up a bit but I love it._

 

I think what you are finding is that the Rx (a very neutral amp) is restoring the frequencies which your portable source cannot spit out when hooked up the the JH13Pro. There tends to be a hump in the treble and a mild roll off in the bass with just about any portable and the JH13Pro. Restoring treble with EQ means you prefer the hyped treble when in unamped state.

 The Rx is fully neutral and it will even the boards with any iem - if you're not used to that sound signature, though, then you will have to get used to it.


----------



## Young Spade

^ Wow thanks for the info. And luckily I love the sound signature now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It takes a little tweaking to get the "lost" treble back into perspective but once I do everything sounds amazing. 

 It's a great amp. I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## cbeaumont001

I want to weigh in here since this thread was one of the main reasons I bought the Rx. Now that I also have a Tomahawk to compare it to (bought as a package with my iMod) it really shows how good the Rx is. 

 When I was using the Rx with my stock 5.5G iPod or iPhone, I found the sound to be almost clinical using my W3's, but with the iMod, the amp has really come to life, becoming incredibly musical. The only problem I ran into was that the iMod really brought out the sibilance in the W3's for me, which I've decided to remedy by purchasing some JH16's!! 

 I can't wait to hear the 16's with the Rx, which Warp08 has said retains all the synergy of the JH13/Rx combo.


----------

